# Cheese cloth substitues



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't know if theres anything else I can use other then cheese cloth for a spice bag. Can anyone suggest?


----------



## nicholas (Jul 22, 2004)

How about a coffee filter? I've never tried it myself though.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have; it works pretty well. Just be careful with that fork!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

What's the spice bag for? You just going to put some pretty spices in a bag and have it sit pretty on your counter?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

No, mainly for soups and maybe stocks if I get into that at home.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

How about a tea ball?


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

why can't you use cheesecloth?
danny


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Cheap stuff disintigrates in my soups and I can't find or afford good cheese cloths.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can try muslin. Go to the fabric store and buy yards and yards of cheesecloth for cheap.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

We use blanched leek greens for our sachets in our Saucier class.


----------

